# WC for Flight Attendants?



## geezer (Apr 19, 2011)

Check this out:
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/...ly-passengers/

A friend sent me this clip. I posted it in the _General Self-Defense_ department, but actually, it would be interesting to get other 'Chunners reactions. On the one hand I thought it was sort of cool to see WC publicly getting this kind of recognition... and, WC is a terrific close-quarters method of empty-handed self-defense. 

But, on the other hand, I've never thought of WC as the best choice for safely controlling someone like a drunk and unruly passenger without actually hurting them. Oh, sure, an advanced practitioner could pull that off, but in my school we train beginner-intermediates to "take out the threat". In other words, if you can't avoid, escape, or de-escalate, you _end it._ As in _"with extreme prejudice."_ That, after all, is the last resort in "self-defense". And, I doubt if that's the kind of liability a corporation like and airline would want to take on. Any thoughts?


----------



## yak sao (Apr 19, 2011)

Then there's this....the babe in the nighty doing bong/wu.......it could be love


----------



## tenzen (Apr 19, 2011)

Well that settles it, I wanna fly hong kong air everywhere I go.
I think wc is great for flight attendants and taking the limited amount of space they work in into consideration nothing else would suffice. They need to be able to handle a situation if a passenger becomes unruly and violent. Assuming that all verbal attempts made have failed and the last resort is to get physical. Also I don't think the airline would mind too much especially if the safety of all those on board is in jeopardy.
Hong kong air seems to have the right idea. Hire sexy kung fu vixens to serve u drinks and knock u silly if u have had too many. Go hong kong!


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 20, 2011)

The only thing faster than those ladies punches , will be how fast they get sacked when they actually use it on somebody.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 20, 2011)

geezer said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2011/...ly-passengers/
> 
> A friend sent me this clip. I posted it in the General Self-Defense department, but actually, it would be interesting to get other 'Chunners reactions. On the one hand I thought it was sort of cool to see WC publicly getting this kind of recognition... and, WC is a terrific close-quarters method of empty-handed self-defense.
> ...


 
Page no longer available 


But why not, China air has trained all their flight attendants in Sanshou... and I'm not talking the sports version



mook jong man said:


> The only thing faster than those ladies punches , will be how fast they get sacked when they actually use it on somebody.


 
I have not seen the link so I may be off base here but if you are talking China Airlines or Hong Kong Airlines I find that doubtful.... however if they just walk down the aisles beating the jiaozi out of passengers and smacking the Baozi out of guys that try and pick them up then maybe


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 20, 2011)

Geezer, your link is no good, page not available.

However, I have to agree with you that Wing Chun may not be the best thing for them to learn.  Something easier, like a stun gun or taser maybe.  However, it would be fun to get on one of their planes and chi sau with a female flight attendant. Up close and personal.


----------



## Domino (Apr 27, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> The only thing faster than those ladies punches , will be how fast they get sacked when they actually use it on somebody.



hahahaha


----------



## Domino (May 9, 2011)

Re-up the video as the other seems to fail now.

http://www.viddler.com/failblog/videos/2215/


----------

